# How Many Turns to Fully Wind Your Reverso?



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

How many turns of the crown to fully wind your manual Reverso_ everyday_?

Give Model of Reverso.
Give number of turns to fully wind every ~24 hour.


My Reverso is: Reverso Grande Taille.
Turns: 12 - 13.

Just random curiosity.


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the 986. I usually wind it up about 50 turns (still haven't feel the resistance, or indicator to stop, unlike some of my other manual wind watches), and its good to run for more than 48 hours without winding it again.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Reverso GT approx 14 turns


----------



## hero_honda (Aug 13, 2011)

Jaeger Master Geographic 2011 (automatic) (70 turns)


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you wind a Reverso clockwise or anti-clockwise.....!?!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jackruff said:


> Do you wind a Reverso clockwise or anti-clockwise.....!?!


LOL. Depends on your orientation.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

powerband said:


> How many turns of the crown to fully wind your manual Reverso_ everyday_?
> 
> Give Model of Reverso.
> Give number of turns to fully wind every ~24 hour.
> ...





Kilovolt said:


> Reverso GT approx 14 turns


My Grande Taille crown does not seem to feel the resistance or come to a STOP even after 30-35 times manually winding it. So when 2 experienced members say 14-15 times winding and mine takes double-triple that and *still DOESNOT come to a stop* it makes me worry.

Also the *3 day old* watch doesnot run its full quota of 45 hours reserve after winding it so many times .... o| What to do ? Should I wait and watch for a few more days ?


----------



## Spiki (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know about the GT but some watches take up to 60 turns. 

Try winding it until it stops. If it doesn't stop after 40-50 turns and still doesn't last for most of the reserve then the mainspring is probably broken. 

People who are winding 15-20 times are probably winding it daily, so are just topping it up each time. It will need more than that if it has stopped.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

From a dead stop, my GT takes about 12 to 15 turns to reach a hard stop. The reserve is about 45 hours, as spec'd.

I would have yours evaluated by JLC. They have very good customer service. Yours will come back better than new.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting thought about the mainspring, but would the watch still run appropriately/accurately if the mainspring were broken? Reason I ask is that I've never hit a hard stop on my Grande Reverso UT Duoface, and have wound it maybe up to 15 turna. I do wind it twice a day, but I am hesitant to wind to a hard stop as my original watch was defective and had to be exchanged (watch was fully wound but would not run).
Thanks in advance.



Spiki said:


> I don't know about the GT but some watches take up to 60 turns.
> 
> Try winding it until it stops. If it doesn't stop after 40-50 turns and still doesn't last for most of the reserve then the mainspring is probably broken.
> 
> People who are winding 15-20 times are probably winding it daily, so are just topping it up each time. It will need more than that if it has stopped.


----------



## Spiki (Oct 13, 2012)

My UT Duoface takes about 38 turns to fully wind after it has run down.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

hero_honda said:


> Jaeger Master Geographic 2011 (automatic) (70 turns)


wow .. 70 turns for an automatic ?



Spiki said:


> I don't know about the GT but some watches take up to 60 turns.
> 
> Try winding it until it stops. If it doesn't stop after 40-50 turns and still doesn't last for most of the reserve then the mainspring is probably broken.
> 
> People who are winding 15-20 times are probably winding it daily, so are just topping it up each time. It will need more than that if it has stopped.


I wound mine 65 times ... the turns seemd to get tighter in the end but it never "stopped".



rpl77 said:


> Interesting thought about the mainspring, but would the watch still run appropriately/accurately if the mainspring were broken? Reason I ask is that I've never hit a hard stop on my Grande Reverso UT Duoface, and have wound it maybe up to 15 turna. I do wind it twice a day, but I am hesitant to wind to a hard stop as my original watch was defective and had to be exchanged (watch was fully wound but would not run).
> Thanks in advance.


twice a day everyday ? day after day ? that would be like 60 times for a 45 hours power reserve .... considering 2 days of running for the watch.


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

The manual states winding it at least 2x/day. Even if I don't wind to stop, and it still keeps accurate time, then I'm fine with my routine.



exoticwatches said:


> wow .. 70 turns for an automatic ?
> 
> I wound mine 65 times ... the turns seemd to get tighter in the end but it never "stopped".
> 
> twice a day everyday ? day after day ? that would be like 60 times for a 45 hours power reserve .... considering 2 days of running for the watch.


----------



## Spiki (Oct 13, 2012)

rpl77 said:


> Interesting thought about the mainspring, but would the watch still run appropriately/accurately if the mainspring were broken?


It can still run accurately if the mainspring is broken.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpl77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I know its a silly reaction, but I've finally reached the stop point for my watch--twice! Between the first and second times, the watch was about to hit 45 hr of run time but I wound it before it happened.



Spiki said:


> It can still run accurately if the mainspring is broken.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

rpl77 said:


> I know its a silly reaction, but I've finally reached the stop point for my watch--twice! Between the first and second times, the watch was about to hit 45 hr of run time but I wound it before it happened.


I have too reached the STOP point .. finally ... twice ... and the watch has returned a power reserve of 44.5 hours  ...


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My TTR31US from a dead stop takes 43 turns until it stops.


----------



## Lartymarf (Jan 16, 2008)

I wind my grande reverso duo once a day at the same time everyday. Takes 37 turns. Full wind from stop around 60 turns. I let my grande reverso wind down and it ran for 51.5 hours.


----------

